# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  اكتب اسمك واعرف تسريحه شعرك

## الوسادة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركتاته 

الكل يفتح هتا ليعرف تسريحه شعره (ههههههههه)

اكتب اسمك واعرف تسريحه شعرك


http://www.whathair.com/en/?n=sa 

ابي الردود التقيم يلا عاد امانه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
[align=center] 




هههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا الو دخل فيي هههههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلمووووووووووووووو هديل 
[/align]
[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني من الاخر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 


حطيتو بالعربي طلع هاد هههههههههههه ..

والله ضحكتيني ع حالي 
[/align]*

----------


## شمعة امل

يا سلام
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يا هدوء لسه خليك بالإنجليزي احسن ههههههههه 
منورني دايما

اهلين انوس بس ما ورجيتينا شو طلعلك ما تخافي ما رح نسدئه نورتيني يا عسل

و انتي يا شمعة الأمل صورتك حلوة ممتاز كتير نورتيني حبيبتي*

----------


## nareen

ولاء

----------


## داليا



----------


## roba.ahmed

مشكورة على الموضوع  الرائع بجد طلعتى قصة جميلة جداا وبسيطة

----------


## عاشقة الحرية90

عن جد بدك ضرب ههههههههه 
مقرف كلهم عجايز

----------


## mylife079

ولا الها علاقة 


يسلمو هديل

----------


## ورده السعاده

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي حلو 
بس ما اله علاقه فيي..

يسلمووووووووووووووو هدوله...

----------


## &روان&

طلع شكلي بالعربي احلى 
ههههههههههههههه
يسلمو كتير

----------


## عسجد

الله يسااااااامحك بس أما شو المنظر و لا أحلى منظر رعب لو بتموتوني مش حاطة الصورة و أنا للي قلت هلأ بحطولي صورة بريتني و لا جنيفر

----------


## (dodo)

وااااااااااااااااااااااو ما احلاني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هاي الاسم بالنجليزي



وهاي بالعربي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا إلهم دخل ههههههههههه

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

